# Maple Bourbon Ham



## john3198 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, folks. Here is my first attempt a qview, so hope it works......

Last night we did a Mable Bourbon Ham. The recipe is from "_Smoke and Spice"_ by Cheryl and Bill Jamison. I have been making this for a few years now, so thought I would share it with you folks. 

You start with your basic grocery store precooked ham. The rest is majic.

















The best thing about this ham was that a couple of friends of mine called right after I took it off the smoker and asked if they could stop by to watch the rest of Monday Night Football last night. 

Were they suprised when I laid a couple of plates of this baby on them for game snacks!!!

Also - this smoke was a test of my new Hasty Bake Legacy. This is basically a charcoal grill but claims to have smoking capability. Jeff will know these - they have been made in Tulsa for 60 years and have a kind of cult following there. My family has used them for 50 years.

Thier claim to fame, besides being built like a tank, is that the fire bed can be raised and lowered easily by an external crank to control the heat. Up for searing steaks, down for baking and with a heat deflector for smoking. 

My benchmarks for smokers are an ECB which was replaced several years ago by an offset vertical Brinkman. I really liked it, but the box lid has rusted through amd the rest of the fire box is pretty sorry. 

Other than not having the capacity of the vertical Brinkman, I think the Hasty Bake does a great smoke. Certinaly comparabile in flavor to the Brinkman and easier to controll the temps. 

More later.......doing ABT's and Eggs (yeah eggs) tonight. Fatty tomorrrow I hope.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 9, 2009)

Make that a "Maple Bourbon Ham"!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks great man.....Can you really taste the boubon??????


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 9, 2009)

That's a great looking ham!  The rub sounds very good.  Had to go look for a Hasty Bake.  I've never heard of those before.  











Interesting qview, how'd you do it like that?  Looks like pages you scanned or something.


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice looking ham, but I gotta say I love your "powerpoint" presentations on your post !


----------



## john3198 (Dec 9, 2009)

SCP - I think you can taste the Bourbon - especially when you get the outside bits. I try to do it like pulled pork and make sure everybody gets a bit of bark. Then if I can't taste the Bourbon, I always drink a little of it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rivit nailed the slides - they are made with powerpoint and then each slide is saved as a jpg file (easy to do) which are then uploaded to photobucket. It just seemed a way to get more info out with fewer pictures. Besides, I've been doing engineering presentations for 30 years! Comes natural.


----------



## ronp (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice ham John and also presentation.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 9, 2009)

Great looking ham and an excellent step by step tutorial...


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Excellant qview with tutorial. Also, I can almost taste the Ham.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin ham you got there. I have seen that recipe a million times in the book.....and always wondered what it would be like. After seeing your pics....I might have to do that soon!


----------



## codymcgee (Dec 9, 2009)

looks very tasty!...but Jack D is NOT bourbon...sorry, lol being from Kentucky I dislike Tennessee whiskey very much...jack D is very cheep made and over priced. 

next time when cooking save your money(and expensive whiskey)and just use some VOB


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2009)

Very  nice ham and it looks really yummy too. Now I have never done a per-cooked ham but I am seeing more of them in here around the holidays for sure. I like your powerpoint too you have a nack with your prestentation.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 9, 2009)

Say What!!! Hmmmm


----------



## reeko (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep,
Technically, Bourbon Whiskey has to be from Kentucky.
JD is Tennessee Sipping Whiskey.

That being said, I like JD, but prefer Knob Creek if I can afford it.


----------



## red stick bbq (Dec 9, 2009)

Must be XOM...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking ham, BTW!  Points for the Powerpoint!


----------



## morkdach (Dec 10, 2009)

oh yeah what he said and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





from me too!!


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 10, 2009)

That looks like a good recipe for a ham mop!! So that is a pre cooked ham right? And if so after 6 hours was it moist? I want to do a ham me likes some ham


----------



## 66galaxie (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont have a list per say of things to try, but I see this happening in my future. Nice.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 10, 2009)

Mrs SOB just brought the whole semi-boneless ham that her work gives to their employees home today. 12 pounds or so. Looks like I just found the recipe I will be using on it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh and the bourbon will probably be Makers Mark since I won't make to Indiana before christmas to get me some OLD POGUE........MMMM Makes me all warm inside just saying the name!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If you like bourbon and you've never had OLD POGUE...you are missing out! SOOO SMOOTH!!! OOPS sorry I'm rambling about bourbon again! 
Later SOB

Oh yeah   ummm  Did I miss something or were there no amounts for the ingredients for the recipe?


----------



## john3198 (Dec 10, 2009)

Pand. - correct it was precooked. It was very moist. I think leaving the fat on helps this as does the mop. It may be the "water added" that is pumped into these things as well. Maybe those with more experience can comment on that. 

I don't cook them to a specific internal temp, since it is already cooked, Just enough to get good smoke flavor all the way through. BTW - this was probably a 6-7 lb ham. 

SOB - I'll get you ingredient lists tomorrow. I was hesitant to include this since this reciepe was from a copyrighted cookbook, but have since been told that ingredient lists are OK.


----------



## hoser (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, I'm going to have to disagree with that.   Here's the info I have on bourbon, which states it can be legally made anywhere in the U.S.A.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourbon_whiskey


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 10, 2009)

The ham looks and sounds delicious.  Nice job on the qview, also.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 10, 2009)

Make that a second request for the details.  Evidentally my Smoke and Spice is outta date.  It's a 1994 edition and the only reference is a recipe for Bourbon-Glazed Ribs.


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow..Great looking ham john3198,

I really like the way it finished up.

My wife and I have a Granddaughter's birthday party to go to on Saturday, and one of the wife's daughters was mentioning sandwiches for eats...I think maybe a smoked precooked ham sliced on the slicer might supply the answer...Great idea John, thanks...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





rhage2


----------



## john3198 (Dec 11, 2009)

A lot of you have asked for ingredient list details, so here they are. 

First - credit where credit is due. This is from "Smoke and Spice" by Cheryl and Bill Jamison, 2003 edition. This is a really great book and we cook a lot from it. I would urge you to get Santa to bring you one, if you don't have it. 

Maple Bourbon Paste
2 tbs Pure Maple Syrup
2 Tbs freshly grated Black Pepper
2 Tbs Dijon Multatd or Honey Dijon (I use Dijon)
1 Tbs Bourbon
1 Tbs Veg Oil
1 Tbs Parprika
1 Tbs Onion Powder
2 Tsp Coarse Salt - Kosher or Sea Salt

I thought the ham I did earlier this week was a bit salty on the outside - just realized I added 2 Tbs Salt, not 2 Tsp!!! Oops,,,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Per my presentation, do the rub the night before

Maple Bourbon Mop
1/4 cup Pure Maple Syrup
1/4 cup Bourbon
1/4 cup cider vinegar
3 Tbs Veg Oil
2 Tsp Dijon Mustard

I start mopping after about an hour in the smoker.

Maple Bourbon Glaze
3/4 cup Pure Maple Syrup
1/4 cup Bourbon
3 Tbs Dijon
2 Tbs Unsalted Butter

You brush this on the ham a couple of times in the last hour the ham is on the smoker. Personallly, I don't bother. I think it is great with just the rub and mop on it. 

Let me know if you have any questions. Enjoy!

And thanks for the compliments on the slides....I like to do these. Will keep it up.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks John looking forward to trying this!  Now I just gotta get some bourbon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks John.....appreciate the recipe........giving it a try this weekend.

Take care,  John


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 19, 2009)

I plan on using this recipe to do a ham but the one I have is not precooked as it calls for. Will this make any difference?  Should I follow the same recipe just making sure my temps hit ???


----------



## john3198 (Dec 19, 2009)

I think the rub and mop will be fine, just not sure how to tell you to cook it, since I haven't done a non-precooked one before. Maybe others can help. Might want to start a thread on how to do one not cooked. Not sure if you foil it, etc.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 19, 2009)

here a couple of threads that might help...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=uncooked+ham

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=uncooked+ham

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=uncooked+ham

By the way, I assume you are talking about a "cured", but not cooked ham.

If you're talking about a "fresh ham", that is essentially like a butt, i.e. you can smoke it, but it will be roast pork, not taste like ham. The curing is what makes ham pink and gives it the taste (along with smoke of course).

Seems to be a lot of confusion about what is a ham and what isn't. Hope this helps.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 19, 2009)

Just printed this up. Looks GREAT!! Will give it a try when I get up to NY next Sunday!


----------



## grogger27 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just 5 minutes after reading this post I get a call from a friend to smoke a pre-cooked ham. He happens to be the biggest Jack Daniels fan in town. So it's easy to figure which recipe we're going for. Now not to pick sides with anyone on proper bourbon, especially here in Canada most of our whiskey is "rye whiskey", from the looks of the finished product, whether we're using Kentucky Bourbon, Tennessee Sipping Whiskey or even Canadian Rye Whiskey, most of us are going back for seconds. Thanks for the post John, a job well done!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 20, 2009)

Got me some Makers the other day!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Gonna make up the stuff today!
MMMMM Can already smell the glaze!
SOB


----------



## 1adam12 (Dec 27, 2009)

would you mind telling me what wood you used or did I miss it


----------



## john3198 (Dec 27, 2009)

Adam - I used Hickory the whole time. However, I have just gotten some Pecan, so may try that to see what it does. Hickory is great, for sure. 

Great, name, by the way, 1adam12, that's from a loooooong time back!


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wanted to add that I did this on New Years day for the family and it was a huge hit.  Thanks for sharing the recipe with us.  I will definately be making it again.  Points coming at ya.


----------



## randyt58 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tried the Maple bourbon ham. WONDERFUL!















To me, this was my most successful smoke so far on new smoker. I used equal parts of all ingredients listed. Friend of mine who is a chef/cook suggested that next time I should half the salt and onion powder. Will try.

Randy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a nice looking ham. I just picked one up at the store a couple of day's ago for smoking this weekend. I'm gonna try this recipe out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I missed this post the first time around... that looks amazing!!  I know what item will be on the Superbowl menu for this year.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great looking ham. I noticed you had the ham laying down with the cut-end showing. Is there a reason for that position vs having it sit on its cut side. Reason I ask, I did my 1st pre-cooked ham w/bone Thanksgiving & now am looking for some ideas for rubs. glaze, etc. Really loved the ham but just want to expand for the next one.

Thanks for idea.


----------



## randyt58 (Jan 12, 2011)

I smoked it on its side the entire time. It was on about 6 hours total with temp varying between 200 and 220, the low end mostly because of recovery time following mopping.

I just followed the method in the original post above. It appeared that he had his laying on the side so I did that also.

I just looked up the page here and I see that he had the ingredients list on second page of posts. When I saw it, iI only saw the ingredients, no quantity so I went with equal amounts of everything. And my chef buddy Kevin was right. I see that I overdid the salt and onion powder. Now, me not having an experienced pallet, it tasted just fine to me!

I also did not do the glaze. Not sure if that was in the original post. I also substituted olive oil for veggie oil. Not sure if that really makes a difference, but I use olive oil for just about everything that calls for oil.

This ham was about 6 pounds if I remember correctly. Friend of mine picked it up at Kroger on sale last week and it was a whopping $9.52! Looked at Publix  a couple days ago and it was almost $20! If some of the ice melts off the roads, I will venture to Kroger to see if they are still on sale.

Oh and leftovers went into a big pot of beans!

This was done on my Royal Oak Electric (looks similar to an MES but has rheostat control). Purchased display model at Walmart for $100. I am happy with this smoker but may watch for MES at Bass during their big sale. Talked to a guy that got one for $130 last year during their Bass Spectacular event..

randy


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Jan 14, 2011)

Picked up a ham yesterday, will be getting it all prepped and in the fridge today for a smoke on sat.  I can hardly wait. 

I have to hurry up and do the prep work before Mossy gets home and sees what I stole out of his stash! LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 14, 2011)

The Maple Bourbon Ham looks Great and Looks like something worth trying...


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Jan 14, 2011)

OK... no bourbon in the house...

I have everything else I swear but bourbon ...  what would you use?  

Captain Morgan

Windsor

Grande Canadian (really cheap whiskey)

Crown Royal

Bushmills 1608 Irish Whiskey (I have no idea what this stuff is..)

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## randyt58 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am no expert on Bourbon or whiskey but I certainly would not use the Crown! That should either be done as shots or sipping while you are smoking!

Randy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2011)

Capt. Morgan would be my choice.


----------



## randyt58 (Jan 21, 2011)

Doing another ham for football sunday!

Going to try the recommended blend of ingredients this time. Last time I did equal amounts of ingredients since I only saw the list of ingredients and not the recipe.

And the Bourbon I am using was about the cheapest I could find, Evan Williams

Go GreenBay! Go Jets! Since my Falcons died last week, got to go with Packers and always go against the Steelers!


----------



## austinl (Oct 27, 2011)

There is no comparison to a nicely aged scotch for sipping in the world of whiskey.


----------



## davidsmith2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi John,  First , I would like to thanks for share it.  Looks great man, Can you really test. 


:sausage:


----------



## davidsmith2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi John,  First , I would like to thanks for share it.  Looks great man, Can you really test. 


:sausage:


----------



## adira66 (Nov 14, 2013)

What temp did you smoke this guy and what wood?


----------



## dauntless (Jun 24, 2014)

john3198 said:


> Pand. - correct it was precooked. It was very moist. I think leaving the fat on helps this as does the mop. It may be the "water added" that is pumped into these things as well. Maybe those with more experience can comment on that.
> 
> I don't cook them to a specific internal temp, since it is already cooked, Just enough to get good smoke flavor all the way through. BTW - this was probably a 6-7 lb ham.
> 
> SOB - I'll get you ingredient lists tomorrow. I was hesitant to include this since this reciepe was from a copyrighted cookbook, but have since been told that ingredient lists are OK.


I know I am resurrecting a very old post but is this ingredient list available from anyone for the rub/sauce??


----------



## john3198 (Jun 24, 2014)

[h3]No problem. Here is the recipe for the paste, mop, and glaze. Try it, you won't be disappointed. It is still my go to ham recipe.[/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]Ingredient List for Maple Bourbon Ham[/h3]
A lot of you have asked for ingredient list details, so here they are.

First - credit where credit is due. This is from "Smoke and Spice" by Cheryl and Bill Jamison, 2003 edition. This is a really great book and we cook a lot from it. I would urge you to get Santa to bring you one, if you don't have it.

Maple Bourbon Paste
2 tbs Pure Maple Syrup
2 Tbs freshly grated Black Pepper
2 Tbs Dijon Multatd or Honey Dijon (I use Dijon)
1 Tbs Bourbon
1 Tbs Veg Oil
1 Tbs Parprika
1 Tbs Onion Powder
2 Tsp Coarse Salt - Kosher or Sea Salt

I thought the ham I did earlier this week was a bit salty on the outside - just realized I added 2 Tbs Salt, not 2 Tsp!!! Oops,,,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Per my presentation, do the rub the night before

Maple Bourbon Mop
1/4 cup Pure Maple Syrup
1/4 cup Bourbon
1/4 cup cider vinegar
3 Tbs Veg Oil
2 Tsp Dijon Mustard

I start mopping after about an hour in the smoker.

Maple Bourbon Glaze
3/4 cup Pure Maple Syrup
1/4 cup Bourbon
3 Tbs Dijon
2 Tbs Unsalted Butter

You brush this on the ham a couple of times in the last hour the ham is on the smoker. Personallly, I don't bother. I think it is great with just the rub and mop on it.

Let me know if you have any questions. Enjoy!

And thanks for the compliments on the slides....I like to do these. Will keep it


----------



## dauntless (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2014)

This recipe is one I have to try.  Thanks!


----------



## john3198 (Jun 26, 2014)

You won't be disappointed. My go to ham.


----------



## bellis309 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe. First time trying, Got a 10# fresh ham all rubbed up. With Gentlemen Jack, and to top it off some Jack Daniels wood chips soakin. Ill be sure to get some Q-view.


----------



## john3198 (Jun 27, 2014)

Be advised that this recipe is for pre-cooked store bought hams.


----------



## bellis309 (Jun 27, 2014)

john3198 said:


> Be advised that this recipe is for pre-cooked store bought hams.


Is your concern cooking time? I plan to smoke till IT is near 180, then foil to rest. Just want to make sure im not skipping over anything. greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## mark1 (Dec 24, 2014)

No bourbon in the house, but I think some single malt scotch might just serve as a stand in. We will give this approach a try on Friday, with some  freshly chipped cherry wood left from last winter's ice storm. Thanks for the presentation!


----------



## mmcq (Mar 4, 2015)

I tried the recipe today.  The ham looked great, it was also tender and moist.  Butttttttt it had way to salty flavor.  I used a smoked shank portion.  Do not remember the brand.  Suggestions?  I served the ham at an office.  Four of the ladies said it had too much smoke flavor.   I am about to order twenty to do for Easter gifts.  Any suggestions?


----------



## john3198 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thought I would pop this up for the holidays. Still makin this ham


----------



## bimmer (Dec 22, 2015)

Yep, of all the things I've smoked, this will be my first ham. I've got a 12-pound, Cook's label, Shank Bone ham. Says it's smoked but I know it will be when I'm done with it. Going to make this for Christmas dinner along with some smoked beans with maybe just a bit of JD, molasses, and other seasonings in 'em for flavor to pair up with the ham. Nothing fancy about my smoker at all! It's a really old Brinkmann square upright, charcoal smoker. It's a little hard to keep temps steady sometimes but I make it work okay. Don't like the way you can't adjust the shelves, so I'm going to have to put the ham lower than the beans, with a bowl of apple juice directly below, and the charcoal directly on the bottom floor. I usually put sand in the bowl to help maintain heat, so we'll see what happens when it's just liquid. Merry Christmas all! We'll be back with QView of course!













Presentation1.jpg



__ bimmer
__ Mar 29, 2013


----------



## bimmer (Dec 24, 2015)

As promised, here on Christmas eve, I've prepped the ham for overnight marination.













Slide1.PNG



__ bimmer
__ Dec 24, 2015


















Slide2.PNG



__ bimmer
__ Dec 24, 2015


















Slide3.PNG



__ bimmer
__ Dec 24, 2015






More to come tomorrow!













Ham.png



__ bimmer
__ Dec 25, 2015


----------



## bwbishop (Dec 28, 2015)

Saw this old post come up to the top of the list, so I decided to give it a try this week. Came out beautifully. I'll never look at ham the same way again.













IMG_20151228_155807.jpg



__ bwbishop
__ Dec 28, 2015


















IMG_20151228_160414.jpg



__ bwbishop
__ Dec 28, 2015


----------

